# Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"



## Joachim (4. Okt. 2008)

So, Oldtimerschautag ist vorbei, das Wetter - naja, war wenigstens trocken und Fotos wurden auch gemacht.
Hier nun mal ein paar meiner Samstagsvormittagsergüsse:

HDR aus 0 und +1 (-1 ging nicht, da Blende bereits am Anschlag )
 

Auf alt getrimmt
 

Auf richtig alt
 

Schlicht BW
 

Coloriert
 

Die Originale (verkleinert)
   

Meinungen? (Ich kann was vertragen   )


----------



## Conny (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Joachim,

 es traut sich keiner  wenn der Cheffe   fragt wie es ist
Also: Der Trabbi wirkt wirklich gut vor dem Völki  

Ich habe ein Foto mal ausgeliehen und etwas geändert

 

Ich denke aus den Ausgangsdaten könnte man noch was mehr rausholen.


----------



## Joachim (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo tapfere Conny  

Die Fotos haste bis morchen.  (es war von mir vielleicht auch blöde, die Bilder auf 800x600 zu schrumpfen  das nächste mal sieht man mehr  )

Und nu traut Euch - ich schalts Forum schon nicht gleich ab ...


----------



## Inken (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Joachim!

Bild Nr. 2 und erst recht Nr. 3 finde ich klasse!  Richtig nostalgisch! 
Man könnte meinen, dort steigt gleich Doris Day aus dem Wagen!


----------



## Frank (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Tachchen,

ja denn will ich mal zum Rundumschlag ausholen ...  

Das Denkmal kippt nach links. 
Blende 0/+1 ... mehr ging nicht da Blende am Anschlag?? 
Manuel kannste aber doch einstellen. Dann ist die Belichtung nur länger. 
Wahlrad auf AV, damit kannste die Blende einstellen und die Belichtungszeit wird automatisch gesteuert. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie es bei eurer funzt, aber dann müsste man doch im Menü (oder über die Taste AV+/- sofern vorhanden) händisch die +/- Blendenwerte einstellen können. 
Wenn die Cam dann meckert, andere Blende vorwählen.  

Von den Fotos gefällt mir Nr. 2 (auf alt getrimmt) noch am besten. Dort ist das plöde Gerüst nicht so zu erkennen.
Außerdem gefällt mir die Tonung sehr gut.
Das colorierte gefällt mir gar nicht, die Farben wirken zu "Chemielastig".  

Das mit den Blenden ist sehr schade, der Himmel sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. 
Da aber leider die dunkele Belichtung fehlt, wird wohl nicht mehr soviel rauszuholen sein.  

Darf ich auch mal die Originale haben?? 

Machst du eigentlich noch eine DVD fertig?


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Frank.

Das mit dem fehlenden dritten Bild geht auf meine Kappe.  
Ein ganz simpler Fehler, den ich aber vor lauter Aufregung zwar registriert, aber nicht weiter beachtet hatte. 
Ich hatte die Blende in der größten Einstellung= kleinste mögliche Blendenzahl. Das ist beim Zoom dann ungefähr 3,2 oder 3,6. Normal sonst 2,8. Dabei sagte mir Conny noch, ich solle lieber Blende 11 wählen, falls möglich.  
Als die Belichtungszeit rot blinkte, hatte ich mir nix dabei gedacht - blöd nur, dass die rot blinkt, wenn sie nicht mehr kürzer belichten kann................
Jetzt kannst Du Dir sicher auch erklären, warum das mittlere und das dunkelste Bild sich gleichen. 
Daher Joachims Aussage, dass nur zwei statt drei Belichtungsstufen vorhanden sind.
Ich könnt mich in den A***** beißen, aber nun ist es zu spät. 

Aber 2013 soll das Denkmal endlich in komplett neuen "Glanz" (so wie der obere Teil) und ohne die häßliche Verkleidung da stehen. Vielleicht haben wir dann das Auto noch und statten ihm erneut einen Besuch ab. 


Das nach links kippen hab ich Joachim auch schon gesagt.  
Stativ war aber halbwegs gerade ausgerichtet - wie der Weg aussieht, sieht man im Vordergrund.

Wir haben da noch ca. 10 weitere Fahrzeuge und einige Motorräder aufgenommen. Möchtest Du die ganzen Bilder haben? 

@Conny
Bei Deiner Version hat man den Eindruck, dass ganze kippt eher nach rechts. 
Schau mal unten die lange gerade Linie, bestehend aus den Mauern am Fuße des Bauwerks, an.


----------



## Frank (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hi Annett,

ja sicher, immer her damit. Mal sehen was geiäät - ööhr, wenn ihr wollt. 

Achso, wegen dem gerade ausrichten, nimm mal die Mauer, dann wirds gerade.


----------



## Conny (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Annett,

habe ich auch gesehen. An der Besucherebene direkt über dem Dach kann man sich besser orientieren. Ich hatte eine weiter oben im Denkmal benutzt und das ganze dann beim Ausrichten der stürzenden Linien wieder verkippt .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

ich find "Auf richtig alt" am besten 

was machen die denn momentan am Völki ? die Krypta renovieren oder außen ?

bin zu weihnachten ganz kurz in LE, vielleicht schaff ichs ja mal hinzufahren ....


----------



## Annett (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Ralf.

Das "Völki" wird komplett renoviert, damit es zum 100 jährigen Bestehen bzw. dem 200. Jahrestag der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig wieder in neuem Glanze erstrahlt.
Bis 2013 wollen sie deshalb fertig sein.
http://www.stadtgeschichtliches-mus...tdenkmal/voelkerschlachtdenkmal_sanierung.htm
Vielleicht kann ich dann nochmal mit dem "Chef" reden und wir dürfen neue Aufnahmen ohne Baugerüste machen. 
Normal kommt da nämlich kein Fahrzeug hin.

Viel Spaß in L - ich hatte heute in der Stadt schon meinen "Spaß".


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Euer Bild hat mich inspiriert, auch mal eins zu machen als ich vor 2 Wochen in Leipzig war


----------



## Joachim (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Hallo Ralf,

cool 

Aber da warste nich so dicht dran wie wir    

Dennoch, gut gelungen, hat nich jeder.  Leider hats du auch so Herbstliches Wetter erwischt wie wir damals, aber irgendwann, spätestens wenns Völki ausgerüstet ist, dann ist ein Sommerfoto fällig.
Wie wärs dann mit Benz und Pappe?


----------



## Christine (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

[OT]Wer weiß, ob der Benz dann noch lebt [/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

Gerne Joachim , nächstes Jahr habe ich 2 Monate Elternzeit im Sommer und da werde ich mit der Familie sicher länger in LE sein -  denke ich schon, dass ich euch mal besuchen komme. Und dann machen wir auch mal nen schönes Foto 

Der Benz hat nun schon fast 200.000 km auf der Uhr und bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt, ich bin icht froh das ich den vor 3 Jahren mit 180.000km gekauft habe. Vorher hatte ich den Renault Laguna II und nur Probleme. Ich denke momentan noch über ne Hohlraumversiegelung nach - da ich den Benz so lange wie möglich fahren möchte.


----------



## Joachim (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Paint.NET, HDR und sonstige "Versuche"*

[OT]Unser Bussi (T4) hat auch aktuell 190.000 runter (mit 116.000 gekauft) und ich hoffe er benimmt sich und schaft wie viele andere die 400.000 oder mehr.  Ist eines der besten Reiseautos, vom sitzen her... LE Gruppenfoto geht klar. [/OT]


----------

